# Baseball



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't know about any of you guys but listening to the Twins play last night was nice. I don't make it to many games but I really enjoy the radio broadcasts.

Hunter, 1st pitch goes yard. Nice start for him.

Bob


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Agreed Bob, it's nice to know that a little slice of summer is just aroung the corner, even though we've enjoyed a very mild winter. I'm a giants fan to the core, but i can't help but love the twins and every game they play.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nothing like sittin out on the lake with the Twins on the radio and a walleye on the line!!!!! As good as it gets!!! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Watched most of the game last night, and I must say that was a breath of fresh spring air. Hunter said he was so excited to get back to playing ball he couldn't sleep the night before, gotta love that attitude. Mauer and Ford also had nice shots out of the park. Outdoor MLB would sure be nice in Minnesota. 
:beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

haha, tori hunter swing at the first pitch?????? I almost couldn't believe my ears. Pretty sure he won't be around all season...........which is probably a good thing.

At least the cubbies got Jaque!!! boo ya baby, all-star season!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> At least the cubbies got Jaque!!!


 Ha Ha you can have him. Talk about swinging at the first pitch, Hunter hits one out with his, Jones's will hit a foot in front of the plate and then he'll swing. Have fun with all that, especially come post season, if you get there. :wink:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> if you get there


I don't tolerate things like that mr. goldy, take it back.

As for Jaque, I think he'll play better in Wrigley than he did in the dome, but that's my opinion, and we'll soon find out. He's got speed, and I think he'll show a little more pop with the wind blowing out. tis da season for twins and cubbies baseball. anyone gonna be making that trip to the dome when they play???? Ill be there


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> I don't tolerate things like that mr. goldy, take it back.


 :rollin: You just wait, when you see Jones swing at sh!t he couldn't reach with an oar you'll be wishing the Cubs saved the sales receipt to exchange him for a player to be named later. :lol:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

:toofunny:


----------



## knoppers (Jan 29, 2006)

cubbies took a chance on jones. the twins ex-players never seem to do good where they go, well......david ortiz did ok :eyeroll:

yes it was nice to here a game, I listened to the game friday afternoon on my way north to da cabin.


----------

